# The Teaching of the LBCF XXXI on the Intermediate State and the Resurrection



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Apr 26, 2010)

There is no topic so universally relevant and yet so commonly avoided as death—especially in modern America. Americans are willing to talk about morality, politics, religion, and a host of other hot topics. When it comes to serious reflection upon the significance of death, however, they’re quick to “change the subject.” In fact, most of us spend the majority of our lives in a kind of subconscious denial of the reality of death. But sooner or later we must face the inevitable reality of death. The Bible alone can provide us the answers we need, and chapter 31 the Baptist Confession of Faith gives us a helpful summary of the Bible’s teaching.

*Of the State of Man after Death and of the Resurrection of the Dead: An Exposition of the 1689 London Baptist Confession, XXXI*


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the article.

BTW, We already got a copy of your new book for our church library.


----------



## Iconoclast (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is an excerpt from Abraham Kuyper / To Be Near Unto God......dying he worshipped
[QUOTEAbraham Kuyper wrote this:


> It is frequently told as the most desirable way of dying that one quietly and peacefully fell asleep,which ,in fact,almost always means that without giving any intelligent sign of life he passed away in an unconscious state of mind.
> Well, this is equally possible with unbelievers.And so you hear it said of those who died without Jesus, that they went away equally quiet and calmly: perhaps even less troubled in mind by care and doubt than many a child of God.
> Nothing was said to them of any serious nature.They themselves spoke of nothing apprehensive.The physician continued to assure then that things were not serious.And so the dying passed from life in an ordinary way,without having known anything of the terror of death.
> And others ,seeing this,then got the impression that dying after all had nothing to it.And after the funeral every topic of conversation is
> ...


----------



## dudley (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank You for the article I read it earlier, very good.*The bodies of men after death return to dust, and see corruption; but their souls, which neither die nor sleep, having an immortal subsistence, immediately return to God who gave them. The souls of the righteous being then made perfect in holiness, are received into paradise [‘the highest heavens,’ WCF], where they are with Christ, and behold the face of God in light and glory, waiting for the full redemption of their bodies; *


----------

